# Garten im Garten



## chromis (21. Feb. 2008)

Hi,

das ist unser Schildkrötengarten. Hier leben auf 50m² unsere sieben griechischen Landschildkröten.


----------



## Digicat (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Garten im Garten*

Servus Rainer

Da hast aber den Tieren ein Paradies geschaffen  

Ist das Glasgewächshaus im HG auf Bild 4 das Winterquartier


----------



## chromis (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Garten im Garten*

Hallo Helmut,

nein, es ist nicht das Winterquartier. Über einen Ausbau denke ich aber nach. 
Im Winter leben sie bisher im Kühlschrank  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Garten im Garten*

Komisch - ich lebe im Winter meistens am Kühlschrank...Nein, Spaß beseite.

Tolle Idee. Wie hast Du das ausbruchssicher gemacht, ich habe gehört, __ Schildkröten, insbesondere Männchen mit Frühlingsgefühlen, sollen da geschickter sein, als man glaubt.


----------



## chromis (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Garten im Garten*

Auch Kräuter haben schöne Blüten(Bergbohnenkraut und Thymian) und Futterpflanzen gibt's mehr als genug


----------



## Teichfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Garten im Garten*

Hallo Rainer,

hattet ihr schon einmal das Glück von Nachwuchs bei euren __ Schildkröten?
Bei so viel Platz müßten die sich doch richtig wohl fühlen.   

Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich auch einmal eine griechische Landschildkröte. Als kleiner Bub hat man das aber nicht so genau genommen und dann war sie irgendwann weg  

Gruß, Markus


----------



## chromis (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Garten im Garten*

Ja, vier meiner insgesamt 7 Tiere sind eigene Nachzuchten. Ich brüte inzwischen aber keine Eier mehr aus, der Aufwand ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Zudem kann ich keine zusätzlichen Tiere mehr behalten und bei Abgabe weiß man nie wie es ihnen dann ergeht. Optimale Bedingungen können die wenigsten Besitzer ihren __ Schildkröten bieten.

Mein altes Männchen(Bild) ist jetzt ca. 45 Jahre bei mir, habe ich auch mal als Kind bekommen. Leider waren die Tiere damals billige Massenware, über Pflegebedingungen nichts bekannt und die wenigsten dürften überlebt haben


----------

